# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال > آموزش: 24 ساعت فیلم آموزشی دلفی به زبان فارسی در قالب 47 درس

## BORHAN TEC

با عرض سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز،

حدوداً یکی دو سال پیش بود که بنده چند فیلم آموزشی در مورد دلفی را ساختم و به صورت محدود اقدام به فروش آنها کردم. این مجموعه سطح مبتدی و متوسط را شامل می شد و متاسفانه مجال این را پیدا نکردم که سطح پیشرفته آنرا بسازم. در همین سایت طی چندین سال فعالیت مستمر متوجه شدم که بزرگترین مشکل برای برنامه نویسان مبتدی کمبود منابع آموزشی فارسی در مورد دلفی است. امروز تصمیم گرفتم که به عنوان عیدی سال جدید مجموعه فیلم های آموزشی مربوطه را به صورت کاملاً رایگان در اختیار عموم برنامه نویسان قرار دهم که تا حدودی مشکلات مطرح شده حل و فصل شود. امیدوارم که این مجموعه مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیرد، انشاالله.

لطفاً قبل از دانلود فیلمهای مربوطه تمام توضیحات را بخوانید.

برای دانلود این مجموعه به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://www.irstu.com/?p=8490

موفق و سربلند باشید...

----------


## tomalaki

کار بسیار خوبی کردی. متاسفانه دلفی به دلایلی از نظر آموزشی ضعیف عمل کرده. اگرچه الان خیلی بهتر شده. اما خودم هم قصد دارم یه ویکی برای دلفی درست کنم. البته اگه وقت خالی پیدا بشه.

----------


## alaveh

خیلی عالیه عزیز

ممنون

فقط یک پیشنهاد . البته میدونم طیاده خواهی هست ولی اگر بشه همه رو زیپ کرد و توی 2 یا 3 یا حتی 4 فایل برای دانلود قرار داد خیلی عالی میشه .

ولی همینجوری هم بسیار زحمت کشیدید و کار قابل ستایشی انجام دادید .

----------


## یوسف زالی

یک اپیزود گذاشته بودی فکر کنم به نام نکته های متفرقه، خیلی خوب بود. از این جهت که معمولا اون مطالب در هیچ فصلی نمی گنجه. البته می تونست بعضی از مطالبش در بعضی اپیزودهای دیگش پخش شه، اما در مجموع خیلی خوب کار کردید. دست شما واقعا درد نکنه. اگر صلاح می دونی مطالب بیشتری از این دست بگذاری حمایت صددرصد ما رو داری.
موفق و شاد باشید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام،
جا داره که از همه دوستان تشکر کنم. شما واقعاً لطف دارید.  :قلب: 
فقط یک توصیه ای رو باید داشته باشم و اون هم اینه که درسته که این مجموعه مطالب سطح مبتدی و متوسط رو شامل میشه ولی به درد دلفی کاران با سابقه هم میخوره. نام درسها بسیار کوتاه انتخاب شده است مثلاً رکوردها و آرایه ها و ... . ولی توجه داشته باشید که در کنار مطالب اصلی نکات بسیار کلیدی هم گفته شده که شاید کسانی که بیش از ده سال(!) با دلفی کار می کنند هم از آنها اطلاع نداشته باشند و یا فراموش کرده باشند. پس برنامه نویسان با سابقه هم نباید فقط به چند درس این مجموعه اکتفا کنند و مشاهده تمام دروس برای آنها هم مفید خواهد بود.
موفق باشید...

----------


## Veteran

با تشکر فراوان از شما دوست عزیز
مثل اینکه کار با دیتابس اموزش ندادین نه ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> مثل اینکه کار با دیتابس اموزش ندادین نه ؟


خیر، نحوه کار با پایگاه داده در این فیلمهای آموزشی گنجانده نشده است.

----------


## Jarvis

آقای عشایری خیلی خوب درس میدیا !! :دی آخه روش تدریس هم بلدی میخواد .. ماشالا شما خیلی قشنگ درس میدی...
میگم حالا خودتون که دیتابیس رو نگفتید .. یه منبع فارسی سراغ ندارید که دیتابیس رو گفته باشه ؟ البته توی همین نسخه یا نسخه های XE .. چون اونایی که من دیدم مال نسخه هایی بود که منوی Database رو داشتند .. مال من XE2 هستش و این منو رو نداره .. نمیدونم چجوری با دیتابیس ارتباط برقرار کنم...
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> آقای عشایری خیلی خوب درس میدیا !! :دی آخه روش تدریس هم بلدی میخواد .. ماشالا شما خیلی قشنگ درس میدی...


مرسی، شما لطف دارید.



> میگم حالا خودتون که دیتابیس رو نگفتید .. یه منبع فارسی سراغ ندارید که دیتابیس رو گفته باشه ؟ البته توی همین نسخه یا نسخه های XE .. چون اونایی که من دیدم مال نسخه هایی بود که منوی Database رو داشتند .. مال من XE2 هستش و این منو رو نداره .. نمیدونم چجوری با دیتابیس ارتباط برقرار کنم...


کلاً فقط برای برنامه نویسی خیلی مبتدیانه (در حد if و for و نهایتاً رکوردها و آرایه ها!) میتونید روی منابع فارسی حساب باز کنید. متاسفانه مطالب فارسی گفته شده در مورد پایگاه داده در مورد دلفی خیلی قدیمی هستند و من استفاده از روشهای قدیمی رو توصیه نمی کنم. همانطور که شاید بدانید مبحث پایگاه داده(منظورم یک دوره خیلی کامل است!) شامل چند دوره مختلف میشه:

1- تحلیل و طراحی پایگاه داده : این دوره مسائل مربوط به تحلیل و طراحی را شامل می شود به طوری که بتوانید تشخیص دهید که محیطی که می خواهید برای آن پایگاه داده ایجاد کنید شامل چه موجودیت هایی است و این موجودیتها با توجه به روابطی که دارند چگونه باید در قالب ساختار پایگاه داده گنجانده شوند. معمولاً تمامی مطالب گفته شده در این دوره برای افراد مبتدی نیاز به کار عملی زیادی ندارد و ابزار های مورد نیاز فقط کاغذ و مداد است! در این مورد کتابهای مختلفی وجود دارد مثل کتاب آقای سی جی دیت و کتابهای دیگر. البته آقای صادقیان هم یکسری فایل صوتی در این رابطه منتشر کردند که خیلی میتونه کمک کنه و تا حدود زیادی راه رو به شما نشان میده. اینم لینکش:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?375229

2- یادگیری مطالب کلی در مورد اشتراکات سیستم های مدیریت پایگاه داده مختلف که از این اشتراکات میشه به زبان SQL استاندارد (َAnsi SQL)، ایندکسها، تریگرها، روالهای ذخیره شده (Stored Procedures) و Domainها و موارد دیگر اشاره کرد. به نظر بنده یکی از بهترین کتابها در این خصوص کتاب SQL for Dummies 5th Edition است. البته نمیدونم که ویرایش بالاترش اومده یا نه ولی اگه اومده باشه که چه بهتر، میتونی ویرایش جدیدترش رو بخونی. خوبی این روش اینه که چون برای موارد استاندارد وقت گذاشته اید بعداً در صورت نیاز خیلی راحت تر میتونید از RDBMS های دیگه هم استفاده کنید. البته این موضوع عمومیت نداره و اگر کسی با یک RDBMS خاص کار کنه و تجربه کسب کنه، استفاده از چند RDBMS مختلف براش راحت میشه. البته منظورم پایگاه داده های بزرگی مثل Oracle نیست چون این مورد خودش یک دوره خیلی کامل نیاز داره.

3- در این قسمت شما میتونید بنا به نیاز خودتون یک DBMS رو برای کارهای خودتون انتخاب کنید و با ویژگی های خاص آن آشنا شوید. همانطور که میدانید انتخابهای مختلفی وجود دارد که هر شخصی بنا به نیازهای خودش می تواند یک یا چند محصول را انتخاب کند. معروفترین این انتخابها عبارتند از Microsoft SQL Server و MySQL و Postgre SQL و Firebird و Microsoft Access (این مورد را توصیه نمی کنم)  و SQLite و موارد دیگه که افراد بنا به نیاز و شرایط خودشون اونها رو انتخاب می کنند مثل Absolute DB و Nexus DB و DBISAM و ... .

4- در این مرحله شما باید با توجه به زبان برنامه نویسی خودتان، فریم ورکی را برای کار با پایگاه داده انتخاب کنید. تعداد این انتخابها خیلی زیاد است و هر کسی بسته به پایگاه داده مورد نظرش می تواند یک یا چند انتخاب داشته باشد. معروفترین انتخابها در دلفی عبارتند از ADO (بهتره که کم کم کنار گذاشته بشه)، BDE (منسوخ شده و دیگه نباید از اون استفاده کرد، هرچند که سازندگان دلفی هنوز هم برای راحتی کاربران Bugfix هایی را برای آن ارائه داده اند) ، AnyDAC (محصول شرکت da-soft که Embarcadero به تازگی خریدش واسمش رو به FireDAC تغییر داد، استفاده از این مورد به شدت توصیه میشه و دلفی بیشتر بر روی این محصول مانور خواهد داد. این محصول از اکثر پایگاه داده های معروف پشتیبانی می کند)، UniDAC (این ابزار قدرتمند محصول شرکت Devart است و از لحاظ قدرت تقریباً با FireDAC برابر است، به هر حال انتخاب یکی از دو محصول FireDAC و UniDAC کار ساده ای نیست)، dbExpress (سرعت بالایی دارد ولی شمار قابلیت هایش خیلی کمتر از FireDAC است، البته از لحاظ سرعت هم FireDAC حدود 20 تا 25 درصد از dbExpress سریع تر است).
توجه داشته باشید که این مواردی که نام بردم مربوط به پایگاه داده های معروف است و محصولات دیگری چون Absolute DB و Nexus DB خودشان فریم ورکهای خاص خودشان را دارند.

5- یادگیری مطالب متفرقه مثل شناسایی بهترین کامپوننت به عنوان گرید(معمولاً Virtual TreeView و EhLibDBGrid و cxDBGrid توصیه می شوند)، بهترین کامپوننت برای نمایش نمودارها (بنده TeeChart Pro را توصیه می کنم)، ابزار گزارش گیری(معمولاً از Fast-Report استفاده می شود). شما باید بنا به نیاز خودتان کار با سایر ابزارها و امکانات مختلف را یاد بگیرید، به عنوان مثال در Delphi XE3 استفاده از قابلیت Visual Live Binding میتواند سرعت توسعه و کیفیت برنامه های مبتنی بر پایگاه داده را به نحو چشمگیری افزایش دهد.

6- هر چند که تسلط به موارد یاد شده در قبل برای ساخت برنامه های دو ردیفه کفایت می کند ولی شخصی که می خواهد در این حوزه حرف زیادی برای گفتن داشته باشد باید به موارد دیگری هم تسلط داشته باشد. 
الف) در حالت کلی تسلط بر یک ORM برای ساخت برانه های پایگاه داده بزرگ بسیار مهم است. در خصوص ORM ها در لینک زیر توضیحات خوبی داده شده است که حتماً آن را مطالعه کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?382759

ب) برای ایجاد برنامه های سازمانی شما باید با معماری Middle Tier Architecture هم آشنا باشید. در این مورد هم شما می توانید انتخابهای مختلفی داشته باشید مثل DataSnap و RemObjects DataAbstract و mORMot. در این خصوص هم در تاپیک زیر توضیحات خوبی ارائه شده است:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?329786

=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^  =^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^=^
در مورد شما من نمی دانم که هدفتان از انتخاب ابزار مناسب چیست ولی با توجه از امضای شما یعنی "شروع ساخت پروژه ی آنتی ویروس متن باز ایرانی..." من استفاده از فریم ورک AnyDac (با نام جدیدتر FireDAC) و پایگاه داده SqLite را توصیه می کنم. توجه داشته باشید که سازندگان ضد ویروس McAfee هم از SqLite استفاده کرده اند!  :چشمک:

----------


## Jarvis

> در مورد شما من نمی دانم که هدفتان از انتخاب ابزار مناسب چیست ولی با توجه  از امضای شما یعنی "شروع ساخت پروژه ی آنتی ویروس متن باز ایرانی..." من  استفاده از فریم ورک AnyDac (با نام جدیدتر FireDAC) و پایگاه داده SqLite  را توصیه می کنم. توجه داشته باشید که ضد ویروس McAfee هم از SqLite  استفاده کرده است.


نه اون ربطی به دلفی نداره .. من توی اون پروژه گرافیست هستم...
ولی خب من میخوام کار با پایگاه داده رو یاد بگیرم برای مقاصد مختلف مثلا الان برای کارگاهمون میخام یه برنامه ی خوب طراحی کنم ... چیزی که هست اینه که کاربرد هر کدوم از این دیتابیس ها رو نمی دونم .. مثلا SQLite برای چه جاهایی مناسب تره...؟

آقا کلا من دوست دارم یاد بگیرم  :لبخند گشاده!: ... حالا فرقی نداره ... میخام روی برنامه نویسی تحت دیتابیس مسلط بشم .. بعدش برم سراغ چیزای پیشرفته تر...

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> ولی خب من میخوام کار با پایگاه داده رو یاد بگیرم برای مقاصد مختلف مثلا الان برای کارگاهمون میخام یه برنامه ی خوب طراحی کنم ... چیزی که هست اینه که کاربرد هر کدوم از این دیتابیس ها رو نمی دونم .. مثلا SQLite برای چه جاهایی مناسب تره...؟


سوالتون از این جا (شاید هم از اون پست قبلیتون) به بعد هیچ ارتباطی به این تاپیک نداره. توجه داشته باشید که این موارد بارها در همین سایت مورد بررسی قرار گرفته است و بعید میدونم که نیازی به ایجاد یک تاپیک جدید در این مورد باشه. اگه کمی در همین سایت جستجو کنید مطالب زیادی را در این خصوص میتوانید پیدا کنید.



> میخام روی برنامه نویسی تحت دیتابیس مسلط بشم


حالت کلی و یا همون نشان دادن راه رو که در پست قبلیم گفتم.



> بعدش برم سراغ چیزای پیشرفته تر...


 :لبخند گشاده!:  ، باور کنید که فیلد کار با پایگاه داده خودش دنیایی داره و به خودی خود بحث خیلی پیچیده و پیشرفته ای است، البته به شرطی که حرفه ای به این موضوع نگاه کنیم و مثل کسانی نباشیم که با گذراندن یک دوره ICDL فکر کنیم به تمام علم کامپیوتر مسلط شده ایم!!!  :چشمک: 

دیگه فکر نمی کنم لزومی به ادامه این بحث در تاپیک جاری باشه.

موفق باشید...

----------


## ATULICUS

سلام به همگی !!!


 فقط خواستم با این پستم و با این تشکرم ، ذره ای از زحمت های آقای شاهین عشایری رو اگه بتونم پاسخ بدم … !


فقط کسی ارزش واقعی این آموزش ها رو درک میکنه که ۱۰ ها صفحه انگلیسی و  روسی و … رو ترجمه کرده باشه و ساعت ها پشت کامپیوتر کمر درد رو تحمل کرده  باشه تا فقط یه نکته کوچیک از دلفی یاد بگیره …


فقط همچین افرادی ارزش ۴۷ ویدیو با زبان شیرین پارسی رو که توسط یکی از  بهترین های دلفی تو ایران رکورد شده باشه رو میدونن ( اون هم به صورت کاملا  رایگان !!! )
 فقط خواستم بگم : “آقای عشایری ، ممنونم”     ____  و اینکه ای کاش  ساختن قسمت حرفه ای این آموزش ها هم در دستور کارت قرار داشته باشن !! 


با تشکر  :بوس:

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با عرض سلام،
و چه خوش گفتند که “زکات علم نشر آن است”، من فقط خواستم که تا حدود بسیار کمی به وظیفه ام عمل کرده باشم. همین!
جناب ATULICUS در کل شما واقعاً لطف دارید. خودم هم خیلی دوست دارم که مجموعه حرفه ای را رکورد کنم ولی ساخت این سطح با آن سرفصل هایی که در نظر دارم نیاز به ۱۰۰۰ ساعت کار و تحقیق داره. به نظر من امر آموزش با انجام پروژه های برنامه نویسی تفاوت های زیادی داره. در مورد ساخت این مجموعه نمیتونم قول بدم ولی *همینجا قول ساخت مالتی مدیای آموزشی در زمینه ساخت برنامه های مبتنی بر پایگاه داده و ساخت برنامه های مبتنی بر Middle Tier Architecture رو در محیط دلفی میدم*.ساخت برنامه های Middle Tier این روزها اهمیت خیلی زیادی پیدا کرده و از لحاظ اقتصادی هم برای مهندسان نرم افزار توجیه زیادی داری. مطمئن هستم که این روزها در فروم های برنامه نویسی هم این رو حس کرده اید. البته بنده قصد داشتم که در این زمینه کتاب بنویسم و تا یه جاهایی هم پیش رفته بودم ولی مطمئن هستم که اگر اینگونه پیش برود کار به جایی نمی رسد و بنابراین برای حل این مشکل ساخت فیلمهای آموزشی را در دستور کارم قرار دادم.
موفق باشید…

----------


## kordestan

سلام....
آقا ایول داری بخدا...مدتی هست میخوام دلفی رو شروع کنم دنبال یه همچین چیزی بودم....واقعا دمت گرم و خسته نباشی... :تشویق:

----------


## disiba

آقای عشایری سلام 
واقعا ممنون . من مطالبی رو از فیلم هاتون یاد گرفتم که تا حالا جای دیگه ندیده بودم . امیدوارم که ادامه بدید .

----------


## nice boy

از فیلمهایی که ارائه کردید خیلی تشکر می کنم بالاخره تونستم همه رو ببینم.
فقط چند جا گفته بودید ادامه مباحث در مجموعه دو هست (مثل کامپوننت نویسی) ولی من هرچی توی این سایت گشتم مجموعه دو رو پیدا نکردم!؟
از کجا باید اون مجموعه رو تهیه کنم؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام



> از فیلمهایی که ارائه کردید خیلی تشکر می کنم بالاخره تونستم همه رو ببینم.
> فقط چند جا گفته بودید ادامه مباحث در مجموعه دو هست (مثل کامپوننت نویسی) ولی من هرچی توی این سایت گشتم مجموعه دو رو پیدا نکردم!؟
> از کجا باید اون مجموعه رو تهیه کنم؟


متاسفانه مجموعه 2 وجود ندارد. قبلاً قصد داشتم که مجموعه 2 را بسازم ولی بنا به شرایط کاری ای که پیش آمد فرصت نشد. تنها کاری که میتوانم انجام دهم ساخت یک مجموعه است که در آن فایربرد و FireDAC و DataSnap را آموزش خواهم داد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## siroosss

فیلم شما رو از سایتتون گرفتم خیلی عالی وفوق العاده بود 
تقریبا همه چیز رو بررسی کردید
البته نواقصی هم داره ولی به نسبت مطالب خوبی که ارائه دادید اصلا به چشم نمی یاد
من وظیفه دونستم از طرف خودم از شما  تشکر کنم

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> فیلم شما رو از سایتتون گرفتم خیلی عالی وفوق العاده بود 
> تقریبا همه چیز رو بررسی کردید
> البته نواقصی هم داره ولی به نسبت مطالب خوبی که ارائه دادید اصلا به چشم نمی یاد
> من وظیفه دونستم از طرف خودم از شما  تشکر کنم


 سلام
اگر نواقصی داره خیلی خوشحال میشم که بدونم تا لااقل اگر بعداً این کار رو ادامه دادم دیگه این نقصها و کاستی ها وجود نداشته باشه. پس لطفاً اگر ایرادی در این مجموعه میبینید حتماً به من اطلاع دهید.
با تشکر...

----------


## pezhvakco

سلام
اگه امکان داره در مورد روش های ارتباط با پایگاه داده ها (ado , ...) اموزشی داشته باشین

سپاس از کار با ارزش تون .

----------


## aminmardani

سلام
و خسته نباشید جانانه به اقای عشایری
واقعا فکر نمیکردم تو ایرانم کسی وقت خودشو بذاره برای اموزش رایگان به بقیه ولی شما اینکارو کردید و ما جز تشکر کار دیگه ای نمیتونیم بکنیم
توی بخش vcl یه توضیحاتی در مورد activex ها دادید و من امیدوار بودم اموزش این مبحث رو هم بذارید ولی هرچی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم
دیگه اموزشی درمورد این مبحث نمیذارین؟ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید
کلا مجموعه ی اموزشی شما خیلی مورد استقبال قرار گرفته ای کاش سری پیشرفته اون رو هم میساختید با تشکر

----------


## sajadhnk

> با عرض سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز،
> 
> حدوداً یکی دو سال پیش بود که بنده چند فیلم آموزشی در مورد دلفی را ساختم و به صورت محدود اقدام به فروش آنها کردم. این مجموعه سطح مبتدی و متوسط را شامل می شد و متاسفانه مجال این را پیدا نکردم که سطح پیشرفته آنرا بسازم. در همین سایت طی چندین سال فعالیت مستمر متوجه شدم که بزرگترین مشکل برای برنامه نویسان مبتدی کمبود منابع آموزشی فارسی در مورد دلفی است. امروز تصمیم گرفتم که به عنوان عیدی سال جدید مجموعه فیلم های آموزشی مربوطه را به صورت کاملاً رایگان در اختیار عموم برنامه نویسان قرار دهم که تا حدودی مشکلات مطرح شده حل و فصل شود. امیدوارم که این مجموعه مورد استفاده دوستان قرار بگیرد، انشاالله.
> 
> لطفاً قبل از دانلود فیلمهای مربوطه تمام توضیحات را بخوانید.
> 
> برای دانلود این مجموعه به لینک زیر مراجعه کنید:
> http://www.irstu.com/?p=8490
> 
> موفق و سربلند باشید...


با تشکر از شما
فیلم ها اکسترکت میشه ولی اجرا نمیشه.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

با سلام،
برای مشاهده این فایلها میتوانید از نرم افزار K-Lite Mega Codec Pack استفاده کنید. این نرم افزار کاملاً رایگان است.
موفق باشید ...

----------

